# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  where can i get?

## plummer

i am looking for a breeder in ohio for Olive Pythons.

i want to know how much they go for?

i have read on them and how they eat how big they get. 

so i wanna see if there are any breeders in Ohio of them..

if there is please PM ME or post on here

----------


## no pants man

I'd like to know that, too. I doubt there is though  :Sad:

----------


## Patrick Long

bob clark

----------


## plummer

does he have a website?

----------


## Patrick Long

dude....not to be rude. but do you know what google is?


http://www.bobclark.com/

----------


## plummer

im sry..ik wat google is but i didnt know if he had a site called something diffrent.

----------


## MPenn

Bob Clark is in OK but I do not know if he has any olives. 
Nick Mutton of Inland Reptile has also produced some.
Jeff Hartwig might also have some.

----------


## Patrick Long

Jeff, has a pair, I think he is selling it as pair only. Jeff is awesome by the way!


I lied, he has an 05 male that he is selling separate!

----------


## plummer

thanks for all the reiplies

----------

